# PPK/S Sights



## smschulz

Does anyone know if there are any aftermarket sights available? I have an Interarms PPK/S. It is hard for me to aquire the sight compared to regular white dot sights ~ which is what I would like.


----------



## Shipwreck

Hate to say it - but ya may wanna go ask on www.waltherforum.com

There doesn't appear to be many PPK owners here...


----------



## smschulz

I looked over there and no one was discussing PPK/S sights & hadn't gotten around to register yet. 

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck

U'll probably have to register and post the question - there are a lot of PPK owners there


----------



## OrangeSkies

The PPK/S has fixed sights - I don't think they can be removed or replaced.


----------



## cdsdss

My S&W PPK/s's front sight is fixed, so that would have to be ground down. The rear looks like it might be replacable. I don't know about the Interarms versions. There was an Interams PPK/s on Gunbroker last week that claimed to have night sights installed, but the pictures didn't show the sights very clearly, so I couldn't verify if that was true or not.


----------



## jenglish

I have seen one PPK/s with non-standard sights in the past. A buddy had a gunsmith modify and install a set of Ashley XO Big Dot nightsights on the slide. The rear sight cames be drifted out and replaced, but the front sight has to be cut off. Ended up being a really nice job.


----------



## jmoln

I agree on the sight picture, it is poor. As I've searched for alternatives I found one possibility - Cylinder & Slide. 
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/combathandgun.shtml

They will do a full up custom job or just part which includes sights. Also one of the sight makers has said to me in an email conversation that they could mount a sight on the slide but I would have to send the slide in. I'll try to find that link and post it later.


----------

